# The Comcast/Motorola DCT-6412 Discussion Thread



## s.bradford

It would be nice to get a category for this DVR, but until then maybe this will do.


I have had this unit for about a week and I am pretty impressed (far more than I thought I'd be based on somethings I have heard and been told).


I like the new guide, especially the 'view by channel option', the dual tuners and dual buffers you can swap between and the fact that you can still see what your viewing on any screen, and I like being able to sort the recordings list by various methods.


Most of all I like having everything in one interface. It does have a couple of minor quirks but I am confident these will be addressed.


In fact I really think it could replace my ReplayTV entirely if only I could get more storage. So the big question is... what about more storage.


Has anyone heard of plans for bigger drives (official word, hacks, whatever)? I searched the net and found nothing. Maybe it is too new, but I figure somebody, somewhere has to be planning something.


----------



## smash

I'm not sure if anyone's taken the box apart yet or attempted to mess with this. I'm sure if you made a direct replica of the comcast drive and put your own in, it might work. Also, I was shown how to format the drive in the box but my comcast when mine got corrupted. You might want to try doing that after just putting a new one in and see if it'll just wipe it.


to format the drive, you go into diagnostics mode (turn the box off then immediately press select) then press replay, replay, replay, my dvr, my dvr, my dvr, live, live, live. that quick formats the drive. give it a try.


- smash


----------



## s.bradford

Interesting, but I am pretty sure that would just wipe a storage partition. There must be another partition that contains the OS and other software. The replacement drive would need to have that installed, but at this point I don't even know what OS the box is using or what file system the drive uses.


----------



## MemeSlider

I would be interested in hearing if anyone has successfully transferred saved shows to their Mac.


I will be getting the 6412 on Thursday and will try to do some experimenting with the firewire connection and Virtual DVHS. I will post my findings!


----------



## s.bradford

I just discovered there is already an official thread for this device in the HDTV Recorders Forum.


----------



## markjrenna




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by s.bradford_
> *I just discovered there is already an official thread for this device in the HDTV Recorders Forum.*



Comcast NJ - Union/Verona


Yes... Please refer to these threads...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=449214 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=464986


----------



## mdec

can anyone tell me what the final word is regarding archiving content to DVD from the 6412 firewire link ?


----------



## bobwsx

i'm sure this has been answered.sorry for the stupid question but,can i hook the dvr(6412)to my laptop?if so do i need any software?do i use ethernet or usb?


----------



## mismatched

Does anyone know whether the 6412 is adjustable, brightness, contrast, color etc??? And does comcast broadcast HD test patterns to record and use for adjustment using Avia or DVE??


thanks


mismatched


----------



## RScottyL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobwsx_
> *i'm sure this has been answered.sorry for the stupid question but,can i hook the dvr(6412)to my laptop?if so do i need any software?do i use ethernet or usb?*



Yes, you can hook the 6412 to your laptop.



You will need a firewire connection on your laptop.



You will also need CAPDVHS software.


----------



## hdtvordie

My laptop doesn't have firewire, is there any way to do it via the USB port or the Ethernet port? I do have a USB Hauppage TV Tuner as well.


Any info you can provide would be appreciated.


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## scanpa

You will need a firewire connection on your laptop.



You will also need CAPDVHS software.



The USB ports & Eithernet Ports are not enabled with the current software!


You can look for a Firewire board for your laptop from most Computer retail places, like Office Max or by looking online.


The software can be downloaded via several links located in other posts on this website, use the search feature to find them.


Good Luck!


----------



## hdtvordie

I got a Firewire card for my laptop, and I have video capture software, however XP is not finding the driver for the Motorola box.


Does anyone know where I can find a driver for it?


Thanks,


-Tony


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hdtvordie_
> *I got a Firewire card for my laptop, and I have video capture software, however XP is not finding the driver for the Motorola box.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a driver for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -Tony*



The software can be downloaded via several links located in other posts on this website, use the search feature to find them.


----------



## Matt Weldy

Is there a way to just go to the dvr hard drive and copy the file. Instead of have to watch it on the pc and record (like a vcr).


Thanks


----------



## pfalcon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smash* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's taken the box apart yet or attempted to mess with this. I'm sure if you made a direct replica of the comcast drive and put your own in, it might work. Also, I was shown how to format the drive in the box but my comcast when mine got corrupted. You might want to try doing that after just putting a new one in and see if it'll just wipe it.
> 
> 
> to format the drive, you go into diagnostics mode (turn the box off then immediately press select) then press replay, replay, replay, my dvr, my dvr, my dvr, live, live, live. that quick formats the drive. give it a try.
> 
> 
> - smash



The steps here list how to do a quick format, but to get to the basic diag modedo you just turn the box off then immediately press select?


Does anyone know what other things you can do in the diagnostic mode?


-Steven


----------



## ronr1999

At least the UPS port is powered...


RonR


----------



## ed71

My DVR has been recording without trouble, however, I have been unable to play anything I have recorded for the past 48 hours. When I try to playback something I have recorded, I get a blank screen except for the counter. When I stop and exit the DVR section, the screen remains blank until I change channels. Any suggestions?


----------



## norburban

I had a similar playback issue. It was resolved after a cold restart. Unplug the unit, wait a few seconds, plug it back in. It'll take several minutes for the DCT to load back, but you should be good to go after that.


----------



## mismatched

I agree. When in doubt.... Reboot


----------



## mismatched

Has anyone out there switched to the Motorola 3412 from their old 6412? Having freezing and bad hard drive sector(s) issues with my 6412. On another site I am getting some poor reviews of the 3412.


Comments, first hand experience of anyone out there


thanks


Mismatched


----------



## bicker1

I went from a 6412 to a 3412, and from there to a 3416. Stability has continually increased. I think, however, that has more to do with improvements in the firmware (which would be applied to that running on all three boxes, equally), and just luck-of-the-draw with regard to hardware quality. There are evidently a good number of sensitive components in these boxes, and they suffer from both infant mortality (in which cases older boxes would be better) and from wear-out and damage from mishandling (in which cases newer boxes would be better).


----------



## Corsair0022

I have a 80GB Seagate HDD out of a 6208 DVR box that had been run over several times (because the box was bad). I pulled the drive out of the box. I hooked it up to my tower and it still reads but I want to be able to read the data on the disk. Does any one know how to do this?


Thanks!


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Corsair0022* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 80GB Seagate HDD out of a 6208 DVR box that had been run over several times (because the box was bad). I pulled the drive out of the box. I hooked it up to my tower and it still reads but I want to be able to read the data on the disk. Does any one know how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That HDD will only be usable on the STB that it was formated on. DRM and other codes will prevent it from being read on another STB, also you will not be able to access any of the STB Files on that HDD via PC.


When the HDD is formated by the STB, it is mated to only work on that STB.


----------



## MrMike6by9

Or to put it another way, even when working properly, I've heard that saved content on the unit cannot be played back if the box can't call home due to a service outage.


YMMV


----------



## GFelizardo

Will the 6412 (or any newer Comcast box) output 16:9 via the S-video output?


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFelizardo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the 6412 (or any newer Comcast box) output 16:9 via the S-video output?



The S-Video output will only do SD Widescreen not full 16:9.


----------



## G-star

i'm in the philly burbs, and comcast just sent out a firmware update (12.18 --> 12.31) for the 6412. no more loss of DD 5.1 audio after pausing or rewinding live TV, which is a great thing. however, the "My DVR" button no longer calls up the list of recorded shows...just a blank screen with some jibberish on top.


anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Joe_M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm in the philly burbs, and comcast just sent out a firmware update (12.18 --> 12.31) for the 6412. no more loss of DD 5.1 audio after pausing or rewinding live TV, which is a great thing. however, the "My DVR" button no longer calls up the list of recorded shows...just a blank screen with some jibberish on top.
> 
> 
> anyone else have this problem?




Yep, seems like they thoroughly tested everything before the update. You need to pull the plug to power down the unit and plug it back in. After a few minutes everything will be back.


----------



## johnliska

I have Mot. 6412 it has worked fine, so far, put since american idol started this season it will not record (for my wife) i have tried every thing even called cable provider and they reset the box > still nothing. also i know it is in here some where but i would love it if someone could put in laymans terms how to hook up a laptop and save files on a external. hard drive. What format dose PVR save shows in ?

all info on this site is great it is nice to people share their brain power so freely.


----------



## curtisdr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G-star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> however, the "My DVR" button no longer calls up the list of recorded shows...just a blank screen with some jibberish on top.
> 
> 
> anyone else have this problem?



Same problem here in Iowa. I thought it might be my Harmony remote, but apparently not.


----------



## scanpa

This was a problem caused by update code sent out by TvGuide to all Motorola Cable based system Headends, any DVR STB that uses the Motorola Cable system had this error, a fix was sent out Thursday and should already be in place at all headends. A Re-authorization of the STB should fix the problem if your STB did not already get the fix.


----------



## bicker1

As I understand it, scanpa, it was completely unrelated to any firmware change. It was strictly a bad file in the program data download. Is that correct?


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I understand it, scanpa, it was completely unrelated to any firmware change. It was strictly a bad file in the program data download. Is that correct?



Correct, it was the new DST info! for MSO, that use TvGuide as there guide data provoder, on Motorola based Cable systems.


----------



## flynnibus

Did you all notice that the quick menu changed as well?


Favorites is no longer listed...

The DVR specific menu is missing two options..


Comcast blames Moto (and as of a support call 5mins ago) claim there is no fix yet. Of course the tech was clueless and they setup a onsite trouble call. If they want to waste their time and money.. more power to them.


They've also had my time synch off lately. DVR has been recording early and finishing early compared to the actual network broadcasts


----------



## GFelizardo









Will the 6412 output 480i in 16:9 over component for anyone?


I just picked up a DVD recorder with component video inputs with the intention of recording widescreen material in 480i off the DVR. Come to find out when I switch to 480i on the DVR, the output changes to 4:3 over component.


Motorola tech support said it should be possible, but they really have nothing to do with the software. Is this just a Comcast thing, or can nobody get 16:9 480i over component?


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFelizardo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 6412 output 480i in 16:9 over component for anyone?
> 
> 
> I just picked up a DVD recorder with component video inputs with the intention of recording widescreen material in 480i off the DVR. Come to find out when I switch to 480i on the DVR, the output changes to 4:3 over component.
> 
> 
> Motorola tech support said it should be possible, but they really have nothing to do with the software. Is this just a Comcast thing, or can nobody get 16:9 480i over component?



You can only get Widescreen over 480I or 480P via Component.


Full 16:9 can only be done with a 720p & 1080I


----------



## BobbyPop

Hi, im new here. I just today bought a firewire for $29.99 purposely to connect to my comcast motorolla hd dvr box. I have windows Vista and it comes up hardware found. I hit automatically search for drivers. No drivers are found. I even searched Comcast website for a driver for the box and I can't find anything. I live in South Jersey. I just got this box replaced a week ago so im pretty sure it is one of the newer models. Any help on getting drivers installed so my box is recognized by my computer???




It is saying Failed when trying to find drivers for these devices...


Motorola DCT-3412 AV\\C Tuner

Motorola DCT-3412 AV\\C PAnel

UnKnown


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BobbyPop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, im new here. I just today bought a firewire for $29.99 purposely to connect to my comcast motorolla hd dvr box. I have windows Vista and it comes up hardware found. I hit automatically search for drivers. No drivers are found. I even searched Comcast website for a driver for the box and I can't find anything. I live in South Jersey. I just got this box replaced a week ago so im pretty sure it is one of the newer models. Any help on getting drivers installed so my box is recognized by my computer???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is saying Failed when trying to find drivers for these devices...
> 
> 
> Motorola DCT-3412 AV\\C Tuner
> 
> Motorola DCT-3412 AV\\C PAnel
> 
> UnKnown




2 Things:


1) The Firewire output on the STB was designed for AV output to a Firewire Monitor / TV Device. NOT a PC or any other recording device. There is no way for the cable company's to have all of the Drivers installed on the STB to work for all those applications, equipment, or hardware. It only has the basic drivers to display AV.


Not to say it can not be done, you just should not expect it.


2) Here is the thread with info on the XP drivers.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=403695 


it might be updated for vista, so check there.


----------



## BobbyPop

Oh well then, looks like I am bringing the wire back and getting my $30.00 back!!! All that stuff is to complicated to read and from what I am reading I can't do what I wanted to do originally wanted to do by connection the cable box to the PC.


----------



## bicker1

Good idea. Calibrating your expectations to what the company you're doing business with actually promised you is a good idea. In the future, hopefully it will be easier for you to spot cases where you're expecting things that companies simply aren't promising you.


----------



## corsair115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scanpa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That HDD will only be usable on the STB that it was formated on. DRM and other codes will prevent it from being read on another STB, also you will not be able to access any of the STB Files on that HDD via PC.
> 
> 
> When the HDD is formated by the STB, it is mated to only work on that STB.




Thank you I didn't know that I'll keep it in mind


----------



## choyak

Wow I would like to also put in 'adelphia/time warner' dct6412. I have this also and was wondering how to do the dual tuner PIP. I have 2 of these and they both ignore any PIP input from the remote. It would also be nice to add addiaional HDD space through the USB!


Doesn't this also have a built in cable modem????


----------



## scanpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choyak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow I would like to also put in 'adelphia/time warner' dct6412. I have this also and was wondering how to do the dual tuner PIP. I have 2 of these and they both ignore any PIP input from the remote. It would also be nice to add addiaional HDD space through the USB!
> 
> 
> Doesn't this also have a built in cable modem????



There is no user PIP ability in the Moto 64xx & 34xx DCT series STB.


The USB is not for external HDD, when it is available, you will be able to use the eSata port for external HDD.


----------



## binister

I have this box and was wondering if there is a way to call up the list of my recordings without going through the "My DVR" button and then needing to click "My Recordings" in the menu.


I would like to just hit one button and see all of my recordings.


Possible?


----------



## mmrideit

I am trying to activate the Archos player's recording with the 6412 but none of the Motorola cablebox code in Archos recognize the 6412. Anyone has any idea?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## flynn337




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *binister* /forum/post/10554748
> 
> 
> I have this box and was wondering if there is a way to call up the list of my recordings without going through the "My DVR" button and then needing to click "My Recordings" in the menu.
> 
> 
> I would like to just hit one button and see all of my recordings.
> 
> 
> Possible?




I achieved this with an easy macro (My DVR, Select) on my Harmony remote.... don't know any other way.


FWIW, that button used to go directly to the recordings list about a year ago or so... back before the added ads for tv shows of all things in the guide


----------



## dataport

Periodically, we lose our cable service. Does anyone know how to access our stored programs on our DCT6412 to watch when this happens?


----------



## bicker1

I don't believe that's possible. You need to wait until the cable service is restored, so your use of the box can be authorized.


----------



## ShermyL

I have the 6412 and have it set up to output all content in 480i so I can watch the HD content on my standard def TV. I have a Samsung HL61A750 HDTV on the way. The reason I did this was so I could take advantage of the 5.1 surround sound. Will any of my recordings of this content be recorded in HD? Or is it recorded in 480i? The underlying question is, when does the 6412 convert the signal to 480i. Is it before it records it to the DVR or after? I guess I will find out tomorrow when my TV is delivered.


----------



## crazygravy

I have Comcast cable and the 6412 DVR along with a LN40a650 TV. Here.s my issue. For the output of the cable box I have it set to TV Type 16x9, DVI output 1080i, and for 4:3 override 480I. My issue is this: when I watch a HD program either from a recording on the DVR or just a station then try going to a Standard Def channel there is no color; everything just has a green hue. If I go back to the DVR output settings and change the 4:3 override to 480P then back to 480I the color on the Standard Def stations is back to normal. Any ideas? I must mention that the HD channels are right now in the testing phase in our area.


Bob


----------



## scanpa

sounds like a bad cable, try Component Cables to see if this problem still occurs.


We already ruled out the other possiblities on DSL reports from your post there.


----------



## mensrea

GREAT thread


----------

